# Recommend boiler reading material



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm off with healing after a shoulder surgery, about 3 months until I'm back to work. Stopped in the shop on Friday and looks like there are a bunch of boiler re/re when I get back, as well as a beautiful new home full of micro zones and the such. I've worked on boilers for years, my understanding is pretty good, but now things are evolving. Combustion analysis to set a boiler, primary/secondary systems, delta t/delta p pumps, storage tanks to build mass. All these new things, so, picked up my boiler installation code, no I need a good novel...


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Manufacture instruction manuals, there free and plentiful. Not just boiler manuals but there accesories.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Manufacture instruction manuals, there free and plentiful. Not just boiler manuals but there accesories.


I have the caleffi catalogue (idronics), it's a nice one. I'll have to pop by the wholesales Monday and have a coffee, see what i can get my hands on. I think I'm going to order primary/secondary pumping away (holohan), but its just 122 pgs. Not to sure how in depth it gets, says its not for beginners though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Coolcanuck said:


> I have the caleffi catalogue (idronics), it's a nice one. I'll have to pop by the wholesales Monday and have a coffee, see what i can get my hands on. I think I'm going to order primary/secondary pumping away (holohan), but its just 122 pgs. Not to sure how in depth it gets, says its not for beginners though.


Its a very good book as well other too.. IBR heating book from Holohan site is good too


----------

